# small victory



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Yesterday I washed 3 loads of clothes, did sheets, 2 loads of dishes, cleaned the nasty kitchen sinks, cleaned out and purged a kitchen cabinet. I know it's not a lot, but I feel good getting it done.

Hope everybody had a great Mother's Day!


----------

